# Word of the Day - Venireman



## debodun (Nov 10, 2021)

Venireman (noun) - a person summoned for jury service.

If someone is accused of a capital crime, the defense attorney, during jury selection, asks each venireman, " Could you ever sentence anyone to death?"


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Every individual venireman must understand the charges and their own responsibilities.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

I was interested enough to look up this term, and now I understand that a venireman has been summoned to appear , _prior to _ actual jury selection.  

So then, they are interviewed by the lawyers from both sides, etc, 
until an actual jury of jurors is selected from the originally larger group.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)

If I was a possible venireman called to jury duty I could not sentence anyone to death.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2021)

I was a venireman a long time ago. We found the defendant guilty of murder, but the sentencing was left up to the judge. I believe he was sentenced to life imprisonment.


----------

